# Unfortunately, a large number of things have stopped on CM9 A2



## injection (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm getting the message "Unfortunately, x has stopped working" on a large number of my apps, and even on startup. Here is a list of apps that do this.

Stock Music app (on statup and on launch of app after clicking "next")
Stock Video app (on statup and on attepted launch of app)
Sound Set (on startup and randomly in other apps) (not even sure what that is)
Google Voice (after a minute or two of having app open)
Clock (on startup)

some apps will work for a while then crash and say that.

Does anyone else have this problem or know how to fix any of these apps? I especially need Google Voice and Music to work.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Why on Earth are you still on alpha 2, when the million of nightlies that could be considered as betas are out? Google Music works perfectly on nightlies (in fact, is was working as long as i can remember it).


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

injection said:


> I'm getting the message "Unfortunately, x has stopped working" on a large number of my apps, and even on startup. Here is a list of apps that do this.
> 
> Stock Music app (on statup and on launch of app after clicking "next")
> Stock Video app (on statup and on attepted launch of app)
> ...


You do not explain why what you did that started this happening. Did you just install Alpha2? How did you install it? Did you clear both cache's? What did you use to install it? Did you install it over CM7? My point, way too many unanswered questions to be able to help.


----------

